# Hot Wheel Remote Controlled Cybertruck



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm a little surprised to search and not find this posted after being out most of the day. The $400 version is already sold out. Listed as Limited Version, so who knows if they will release more or not. Hope you got your order in.

https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/21/21147004/hot-wheels-tesla-cybertruck-rc-car-remote-controlled-toy


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Got my pre-order in before it sold out, and ordered three of the 1:64. Those will be Christmas gifts for others.

And, as of this morning, the $20 ones are still available for pre-order.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

I ordered the small one, but not sure I want it now that I have a nice 3D print, will probably give it to my 4 year old nephew. Start 'em young!


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

fritter63 said:


> I ordered the small one, but not sure I want it now that I have a nice 3D print, will probably give it to my 4 year old nephew. Start 'em young!
> 
> View attachment 32760


Just sell these and we will buy!


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

serpico007 said:


> Just sell these and we will buy!


LOL. I got it from Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/listing/769403873/scalemodel-130-tesla-cybertruck-2019


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Well... it's backorder day... no shipping news yet. 

I called Mattel yesterday, they said "should ship after 12-15 and you'll get them before Christmas."

They also said "no promises"

More details soon


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Got this today:










I think I'll cancel, I already got a 3D printed one.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

And this also includes those of us who ordered the 1:10.

At least I can count on Saint Elon for the Christmas release!

And if you're wondering, here's the extra details shared about the 1:10 case and battery:











*UNVEILING THE 
1:10 CYBERTRUCK CASE *
You've seen the design prototype images of the 1:10 R/C Cybertruck. Now, we're ready to share never-before-seen images of the Cybertruck storage case! Tesla's spirit of fierce innovation infuses the design of this case, which is as sleek and impressive as the Cybertruck it's earned the right to hold. Whatever terrain you aim to tackle, this case will keep your Cybertruck parked securely on your way.
*BATTERY SPECS UPDATE *
Due to production challenges related to COVID-19, we wanted to share a change in the Cybertruck's battery specifications. The new battery is a 9.6v @ 3Ah LiFePO4 model, with one hour of charge time and 30 minutes of run time. Don't worry, this change shouldn't affect its overall performance - it just means that it can reach up to 250mph scale speed!​


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Finally! Got this as an email (and same day, my 3 1:64 Cybertruck RCs are FINALLY coming my way (after everybody and their brother bought them at Target!)



*Cybertruck Shipping Soon! Review Your Stored Credit Card and Shipping Address *​It's the moment you've been waiting for! We're about to start shipping out the 1:10 Hot Wheels® R/C Cybertrucks.Now is the time to make sure all of your information is up to date. Hurry! Hurry! We need this information by 3/29/21.• If your shipping address has changed since you placed your order, you must contact us before 3/29/21 with your new shipping address to ensure that you receive your order at your desired shipping address. Please do not reply to this email; it was sent from an unmonitored email address. Visit our Customer Service page to get in touch with us to update your address.• If your credit card information is no longer valid, there is no action needed until you receive a credit card decline notification email. Once you receive the credit card decline notification, please carefully follow the instructions included in that email so that we can reprocess your payment.Otherwise, as long as all your information is valid, we'll be able to ship your 1:10 Hot Wheels® R/C Cybertruck order!If you have any problems accessing your account information or making changes, please contact Customer Service at 800-858-0102, Monday through Friday, 9:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m. ET.*Watch: Cybertruck Tips & Tricks *​We know you're excited to drive your new Cybertruck, and we're excited for you! Watch this video from our R/C team, with tips and tricks to help you get the most awesome performance right out of the box.​
*WATCH NOW *​


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Actually a pretty cool video attached. Looks like one very nice case they take the truck out of, not sure if that will be included with each purchase, but maybe so for $400.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

littlD said:


> contact Customer Service at 800-858-0102, Monday through Friday, 9:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m. ET.


Now there's a novel idea for you TESLA!! Actual CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

FRC said:


> Now there's a novel idea for you TESLA!! Actual CUSTOMER SERVICE.


Well.... Don't remind me that the so-called "pre-order" of the 1:64 scale model turned out to be a joke. They sold them at Target stores weeks before those of us with 1:64 pre-orders got ours. I'll have the 1:64s I ordered Wednesday.

That ISN'T customer service!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, I was going to post lots of pictures of my 1:10 scale Cybertruck...

That is, until Erik Strait of @teslainventory posted the video with lots of details. Enjoy!
Unboxing the Hotwheels Tesla Cybertruck RC 1:10 Model!

And yes, mine will stay in the original cardboard box for now.


----------

